# Crazy eye



## j-digg (Nov 7, 2010)

Just messin around with the Macro one day at my buddies place, and figured Id try some eyes.. friends were extreeemely eagre to get their eyes shot after seeing this first one...needless to say, a few differernt friends changed their Facebook pics after it hah.. this eye just struck me as odd, and awesome with its two tone color:







7d, 100mm 2.8L IS, 580 EX II off camera... Lower reflection was from the stool I was resting the camera on ( I think ) :\ 

Basic PP.. contrast, sharpening, cropping etc. also cloned out some nasty reflections in the pupil.


----------



## Sisco (Nov 7, 2010)

I have yet to see a good macro of the eye that doesn't fascinate me! Well done!
Its very good.


----------



## Babs (Nov 7, 2010)

That's almost hypnotic! Well done


----------



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 16, 2011)

I see you!!! haha intense macro man!


----------



## MartaS (Feb 16, 2011)

I love how it looks like the eye is made from threads!


----------



## Dnd026 (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice shot, I have a few shots like this with the same lens. Its an awesome lens


----------



## Davor (Feb 17, 2011)

nice macro! really makes you take the time to observe the fantastic details of the eye. im still yet to see someone going beyond the edge of the eye.


----------



## kacielynch (Feb 17, 2011)

that person has such a cool eye color! Great shot!


----------

